

BMW says has orders for nearly 10,000 of its electric i3 cars - codex
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/20/us-autoshow-bmw-electric-idUSBRE9AJ17920131120

======
mikestew
Arguably better looking than a Leaf, similar range, and what looks to be a
better (if smaller) interior. The question then becomes whether it's worth
US$15K more than a Leaf. Were I buying again today, if I didn't go with the
lower-cost Leaf (which I already have), I'd be tempted to just make the price
jump to a Tesla. But that's not a small price jump so maybe they'll find a
market to grow in to.

------
pcurve
80-100 mile range may not be compelling enough to attract new buyers. It may
also be difficult to justify $20,000 premium over Nissan Leaf that offers
similar or greater range.

~~~
bradleyland
The same argument could be made for many premium luxury cars. When viewed from
a utilitarian perspective, anything above the cost of A-to-B transportation is
a premium, yet there are plenty of buyers for the luxury segment.

------
steffan
I am a big proponent of electric cars, but it seems to me that BMW missed the
boat on aesthetics.

This looks like a German Pontiac Aztec.

~~~
steffan
[https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&q=pontiac+aztek...](https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&q=pontiac+aztek&oq=pontiac)

[https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&q=bmw+i3](https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&q=bmw+i3)

------
adnrw
Imagine how many orders they'd get if they made an electric version of their
normal cars.

------
Zigurd
It will be interesting to see whether carbon reinforced plastic on an aluminum
frame or aluminum unibody is the future of car bodies. While Tesla and BMW use
new technologies in their bodies for electric cars, the same question applies
to all cars.

Aluminum bodies can be done in volume like steel. Both will be complicated to
repair in case of heavy damage, but replacing plastic panels is probably
easier.

Another interesting thing about the BMW is whether their motorcycle experience
means they can deliver an inexpensive, light, and durable range extender
generator engine.

